# Pompano 4/2/2011 Destin



## waxedfish (Feb 5, 2009)

A good day in my book


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice, glad somebody got into them!


----------



## Remy (Dec 28, 2010)

Share the luck will yea! Nice Fish!


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

Yeah i would say that looks like a real good day...Congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )

Yummy


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Wow nice catch!!! Where were you at in Destin? What were you using for bait?Thanks!!!


----------



## mdmack (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice catch ..... cant wait for em to get thick up here in pensacola.


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

nice bunch of jacks !! a good friend of mines got 4 today also . it must be time .


----------

